# Inexpensive bath countertop update



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

Home Depot's website has 24x48 sheets of Formica for 30 bucks. You glue that down with contact cement. You could even glue it to the edge of what you got. Only trouble is that you should have a router for trimming it. Never heard of a contact paper that would stand up to water.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Contact paper will not hold up for very long.

Laminate or Formica would be a much better choice.
.
.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Formica is not too hard so long as your countertop is flat and square. If it has formed curves on it, DIY Formica re-surface not a good choice.


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and I will look into your suggestions! 

The contact paper ideas were actually found on Pinterest. I found a few blogs written by people who had tried it and said that it held up well... But no one had more than an 1 year update on its condition.

I'm starting to think I need to stay away from Pinterest and hang out here lol


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife uses the contact paper to line all of our cabinet bottoms. Works great for that task. On a countertop ? As advised already, best pass big time on that notion.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What condition is the countertop? Is it chipped?
what is it made of, Formica? 
If it's not damaged, perhaps it could be painted with
rustoleum spray paint.
Show us a picture. 

There is also peel and stick linoleum that can be cut with
a scissor. It's inexpensive and could be the fix you need
to freshen up the bathroom.


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

I can tell you the difference between rigid and EMT conduit, rewire my house, and troubleshoot pneumatics and hydraulics, but I could not tell one form of countertop from another. I have no idea if this is formica or what. I guess I am not your typical female lol


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

And apparently I don't know how to post pictures


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

Apparently it's much easier when done from your phone!


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

Below linked website has lots of info and photos, so it might help clarify what you have:

"If the term laminate countertops doesn't ring a bell, the name Formica probably will. Formica, a brand name of the oldest type of laminate counter material around..."

https://www.thespruce.com/laminate-countertops-buyers-guide-1822101

And, here is the experience of someone who painted their countertop:

https://www.uglyducklinghouse.com/i-painted-my-kitchen-countertops/


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, from the first photo it looks like Formica. (can't tell
for sure) The second photo is
messed up (a photo on top of a photo?) 

Take another shot and try to turn the phone the other way 
so that the pic is frontwards.


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

Sorry the other pics were taken a few days ago as kind of a before/after thing. I tried taking pictures both ways and for some reason they seem to get turned sideways when I upload them, at least in the preview. Hopefully you can see what you need to. The strange illusion you see in the second picture above is actually the huge mirror that is now standing in my hallway, it was leaning against the cabinet. Also, meet Spaz. Meow.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Shoot by a habitat for humanity store in your area. They may have something suitable with new sinks included


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

Trying again... Aren't newbies fun?


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

...............


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

After discussing the options with my husband we have decided to go with a laminate overlay to update our countertop. Our bathroom has a double vanity that is 7'x2' and 1.25" thick. We are making our purchase at Menards, and the actual laminate will cost us less than $30. Adhesive and other miscellaneous items to do the job will put us around $60, which I am very happy with. 

We are rehanging the large mirror with a decorative 1.75" trim, (picture) and that trim that should work perfectly along the front edge of the countertop if he adds a .5" support piece under the edge. I hope so at least! 

Thank you all for the suggestions, information, and education!


----------



## rooster4321 (Feb 25, 2018)

New countertops are available at Menards and Home Depot in 8-foot lengths cut two holes for your sink and you're done for less than $100

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cariessa (Jun 8, 2018)

rooster4321 said:


> New countertops are available at Menards and Home Depot in 8-foot lengths cut two holes for your sink and you're done for less than $100
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


I don't like any of the colors in stock, and I'm happy with the color we've chosen for the laminate. When we started the project I wasn't planning to change the counter top, but right now my bathroom is tore to hell and I want it back LOL


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

I think a laminate overlay is a great idea! It can dress up your counter tops and isn't pricey.


----------



## mpmp2121 (Jul 17, 2015)

This looks very similar to a MoHo I worked on for my fam. 

Lots of folks suggested putting in a new counter, especially if the sink needs attending to anyway 
https://www.mobilehomerepair.com/500-budget-mobile-home-bathroom-remodel/
painting was cheapest fix 
https://www.hometalk.com/2551263/q-need-a-cheap-fix-for-ugly-laminate-counter-tops?r=1
https://www.uglyducklinghouse.com/i-painted-my-kitchen-countertops/
The counters in the place I worked in were in better shape than the cabinets, and fam didn't want to deal with problems down the road in such a high-humidity location, so we left the counters alone.


----------

